

UI / UX Design Interviews, Zane David  - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/@frankiefreesbie/zane-david-354daaaa2eec

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : When your friends or parents ask to you what job do you do, how do you
answer?

Zane : I always start by telling them that I’m an interaction designer, but I
always received a bewildered look, so I go on to explain that I design apps
and websites. That usually goes down well, people seem to appreciate that I
work in a creative industry.

